# Bmi for Rfc belfast



## Weejays (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi ladies, just wondering what your Bmi for ivf should be for RFC Belfast. Thanks x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I think it's under 30 but not 100% sure. Good luck


----------



## leprechaun (Dec 23, 2014)

It has to be under 35. Mine is just over and they can't put me on the IVF waiting list until ive lost a stone. I wasn't aware of this, I thought that you could get on the list but as long as its under 35 when starting treatment that was fine, but it must be under 35 and stay under 35 right up til you get IVF treatment. Be aware aswell that the scales at the RFC are likely to weigh u around 7lbs heavier than on most scales. Weighed at slimming world last nite and my own scales the morning and id managed to gain 8lbs by 11am at the RFC!!?  Kind of infuriating cuz now ive been referred back to my GP til I can get on the list when ive lost a stone.


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

i think it needs to be under 35 within the UK which is one of the reasons some people travel abroad for tx xo


----------

